# Fruit Flys in the Orlando,FL area



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody in the Orlando area has any extra fly cultures to sell? My latest melano booms were not as high as I wanted.

Looking to pick up some producing melano and hydei cultures locally so I don't have to pay shipping prices.

Thanks.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I can bring one into work tomorrow for you if you would like, sounds as if you will need more than that though.

Dan


----------

